# Comment accéder au BIOS sur iMac 2012 ?



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je galère pour faire une clé USB bootable avec Mac OS téléchargé sur MAC STORE.

Il faut que je redémarre sur la clé USB bootable mais je n'y arrive pas, et en lisant sur le net il faut vérifier quelques trucs dans le bios pour vérifier des paramètres.

Je ne sais pas comment aller sur le BIOS de mon iMac (cf ma signature) ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## otgl (5 Novembre 2012)

Il n'y a pas de BIOS sur Mac. Lorsque tu redémarres, tu peux tenir la touche Alt appuyée pour avoir la liste des partitions bootables. Pour créer une clé USB à partir du téléchargement App Store, tu peux utiliser Lion DiskMaker.


----------



## hdaiforever (5 Novembre 2012)

Étonnant, sur le net on arrive à lire sur des tutos de bien penser à modifier des paramètres dans le bios d'un iMac pour pouvoir booter sur un appareil externe.
C'était peut être valable avec les anciens iMac.

Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## subsole (5 Novembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Étonnant, sur le net on arrive à lire sur des tutos de bien penser à modifier des paramètres dans le bios d'un iMac pour pouvoir booter sur un appareil externe.
> C'était peut être valable avec les anciens iMac.



Pas étonnant, sur le Net on trouve tout et n'importe quoi.

Il n'y a pas de _bios_ sur Mac, pas plus sur les anciens que sur les nouveaux.


----------



## hdaiforever (5 Novembre 2012)

Bon bein [résolu] 

Merci


----------



## edd72 (5 Novembre 2012)

Pour complément, il y a un EFI: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2012)

Pourtant tu avais eu une réponse dans ton autre message... http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/remise-a-zero-sans-cd-1203930.html


----------



## hdaiforever (5 Novembre 2012)

Pas pour le BIOS


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Pas pour le BIOS





Locke a dit:


> *Le BIOS c'est pour le PC*. Ne te torture pas l'esprit, si tu veux démarrer sur un périphérique DD, clé USB, au démarrage ou redémarrage, appuie sur la touche *Alt*.
> 
> Pour créer ta clé USB, *Renaud31* t'a donné une solution sans logiciel externe. Une autre solution, qui marche très bien aussi, est avec *DiskMaker*... http://blog.gete.net/lion-diskmaker-fr/



J'ai mal écrit ?


----------



## hdaiforever (5 Novembre 2012)

Ah oui, j'ai dû passer au travers :rose:

Je regarde tellement de chose en même temps ... le switch de 12 ans de PC à son 1er iMac n'est pas facile


----------

